# Ulta.com has OPI?



## MissPrissTiff (Mar 9, 2013)

I posted this on the Ulta group but also Just wanted to let you guys know that Ulta.com appears to be selling OPI online now, which hasn't happened before. They have the Wizard of Oz, Euro Centrale, top coats, &amp; Classic polishes from what I saw. Happy Shopping.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 9, 2013)

Yay! I can finally get the real Polka.com!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## xlisaa (Mar 9, 2013)

I think it's because OPI required Ulta to exclude them from coupons in-store. I think before, people were able to use Ulta coupons for OPI, which is why OPI did not want them to place their products online.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh I was wondering about that bc I couldn't find it in their online store before and then I saw it yesterday. I thought it must have always been there and I couldn't find it before, maybe I was spelling OPI wrong or something.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh I was wondering about that bc I couldn't find it in their online store before and then I saw it yesterday. I thought it must have always been there and I couldn't find it before, maybe I was spelling OPI wrong or something.


No I don't think it was always there, because I looked it up multiple times and I could never find it, only the Nicole by OPI brand. Plus it was never under their brand page until a couple days ago.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's because OPI required Ulta to exclude them from coupons in-store. I think before, people were able to use Ulta coupons for OPI, which is why OPI did not want them to place their products online.


 That was my understanding. I believe it just became available online this past weekend but now without the use of coupons I'm not as interested in getting OPI at Ulta. And I absolutely hate shopping Ulta online because when I order a highly sought product, it's almost never in my order as it was actually out of stock &amp; of course I wouldn't know until I get the email confirming my order &amp; what was not included...


----------



## MissPrissTiff (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That was my understanding. I believe it just became available online this past weekend but now without the use of coupons I'm not as interested in getting OPI at Ulta. And I absolutely hate shopping Ulta online because when I order a highly sought product, it's almost never in my order as it was actually out of stock &amp; of course I wouldn't know until I get the email confirming my order &amp; what was not included...





> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No I don't think it was always there, because I looked it up multiple times and I could never find it, only the Nicole by OPI brand. Plus it was never under their brand page until a couple days ago.





> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh I was wondering about that bc I couldn't find it in their online store before and then I saw it yesterday. I thought it must have always been there and I couldn't find it before, maybe I was spelling OPI wrong or something.





> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's because OPI required Ulta to exclude them from coupons in-store. I think before, people were able to use Ulta coupons for OPI, which is why OPI did not want them to place their products online.





> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I can finally get the real Polka.com!! Thanks for sharing!


 No problem! I'm also sad about the no-coupon rule now too but if I can'd find something or they have a new collection I will probably buy it from Ulta online, at least I get rewarded. I saw on another thread that JCPenney has new collections &amp; cheaper I've just never seen them in my stores before.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 16, 2013)

Ulta.com has become the first US online retailer of OPI products.  I received the press release about it yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lolaB (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Have you checked in the JCP salon? That's where they sell OPI. I think they're still 2 for 12, too.


----------



## MissPrissTiff (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you checked in the JCP salon? That's where they sell OPI. I think they're still 2 for 12, too.


 I don't have jcp close to me but I've heard of the awesome sales &amp; deals. Hopefully next time I travel I can check it out. Thanks!


----------

